

Russian/Soviet movie studio Mosfilm posts classic Soviet movies to Youtube - aeontech

I think this is the first time a major film studio posted full-length films (with subtitles, no less) online for free non-commercial use.<p>Check it out at http://www.youtube.com/user/mosfilm.<p>What do you think about this? I doubt any American studios would do anything like it, even for their ancient catalogue - they prefer to wring some few pennies more from it by licensing it to Netflix (while withholding new releases because of cable companies' pressure).
======
huhtenberg
Oh, they have "White Sun of the Desert" there -
<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0066565>,
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yia2azQd4GY>

This is the movie that is traditionally watched by all departing space crews
on the night prior to the launch. This has been going on since the early days
of the Soviet space program and it appears to be continuing to this day. Great
movie, highly recommended.

------
aeontech
Clickable: <http://www.youtube.com/user/mosfilm>

------
tshtf
Thanks for the link! I think I'll watch Иваново детство this evening.

------
antimora
Awesome! Thanks for letting know.

